# Looking for first pressure cooker



## Lucretia (Sep 13, 2012)

Somehow I've managed to never use a pressure cooker, but thinking that it might be time to try one. (I have memories of my mother using one to can, and it was a scary, scary experience!) Sounds like you guys love your Kuhn Rikons, but they are a little pricey for something that may not get used very often. What do you think? Do you love your pressure cooker? And is it worth it to start out with one like the K-R?


----------



## ajhuff (Sep 13, 2012)

I'll be curious of your responses. I keep meaning to buy one but haven't. When I was window shopping in Germany several years ago the Fagor brand caught my eye, but I know nothing more about them.

-AJ


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 14, 2012)

There's a low-end Fagor on sale right now. It's only about 20% of the price of a Kuhn-Rikon. I've only seen a few reviews--mostly poor, but the postive reviews imply that there's some operator error going on. The reviews for the Kuhn-Rikon are positive across the board.


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 14, 2012)

I have used a Fagor Duo for over a year now without any issues. My cleaning person managed to break off the handle, but I have no idea how he did that and it cost me only a few $$ to get a new one from Fagor within a few days. I have the canning setup (haven't used it for canning, yet, but I am working on it...): http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=16700681. No real regrets, but if I had to do it again, I would probably take this set http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=104681&RN=781& - sometimes a 10 quart pot is too much and I wish I had a 4qt one. I heard only good things about the KRs but decided I cannot afford them. BTW, BBB links only for convenience, they may be cheaper elsewhere. 

Stefan


----------



## unkajonet (Sep 14, 2012)

I've got the same model as Stefan, w/o the canning setup. One it's a pretty straightforward setup. What's nice is that the Duo has 2 pressure settings. I think Fagor might have had some quality control issues with their handles for a bit, but I haven't had any complaints to make so far. That being said, I'd have probably gone with the K-R, if only because of the reason that I'll shell out the extra $$ to buy once, instead of trying to save money & end up buying twice.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 14, 2012)

Here is some stuff from a while back:
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6458-I-need-a-recommendation-for-a-pressure-cooker


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, Spike. I'd looked at those. Not sure how much I'd use a pressure cooker, so I'm a little reluctant go all out on one. Might need to puzzle over this a little more.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 14, 2012)

There is always Goodwill, flea markets, slEaze-Bay!


----------



## Lucretia (Sep 14, 2012)

Yeah, worth looking into, although I'd like a new one. Something about using a bomb with a safety valve that may have been mucked around with by someone gives me the heebie-jeebies.


----------



## Namaxy (Sep 14, 2012)

Lucretia said:


> Yeah, worth looking into, although I'd like a new one. Something about using a bomb with a safety valve that may have been mucked around with by someone gives me the heebie-jeebies.



Um..yes.


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 6, 2012)

Amazon just jogged my memory. Besides seeing Fagor in Germany I also picked up brochures for cookware made by Fissler. Any comments on their pressure cookers. They were shiny and pretty. 

-AJ


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

I've got a Fagor, as long as you follow the instructions, it is pretty good for the price.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been in this same boat for a while. Never used one but have wanted to try one for a few years now. I saw a Jacques Pepin cooking show once where he used a pressure cooker to make a curry in 20 minutes, and I have never forgotten it. The mad scientists at Modernist Cuisine recommend the Kuhn Rikon Duromatic. I just made risotto the other night and in the above link they say you can make a stir-free risotto in 5 minutes. With another kid on the way, this tool might be my savior.

k.


----------



## mikemac (Nov 24, 2012)

Back when I did my "OCD" research two names were at the top of the quality list....KR and Magefesa. Then and now seems like KR is about 50% more expensive. I went with the Magefesa (actually the pressure fryer), but I would like to have an additional smaller unit or pressure frypan.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 24, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Amazon just jogged my memory. Besides seeing Fagor in Germany I also picked up brochures for cookware made by Fissler. Any comments on their pressure cookers. They were shiny and pretty.
> 
> -AJ



Just saw this. Fissler is considered high quality in Germany. My Mom has been using Fissler pressure cookers for as long as I can remember and never had any issues.

Stefan


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for that Stefan. Their stuff looked awesome when I was at a mall in Dusseldorf.

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 27, 2012)

Ordered a little 6qt Fissler Blue Point model off od Woot. We'll see how it goes.

-AJ


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 27, 2012)

My wife told me the other night, I'm not going to tell you what you are getting for Christmas but it begins with "pressure". Hmmm, this Christmas is going to be as big a surprise as last year when a Vitamix box was delivered to the house.

k.


----------

